# Weekly competition 2011-49



## Mike Hughey (Dec 2, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R U R2 U F' U R2 U R
*2. *F2 R' F U' F' R U2 F' R2
*3. *R F2 U R U2 F2 R U2 R'
*4. *R2 U F' U F' R F2 R' U
*5. *U R2 F U' F R' U2 R U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *B R D2 F R2 D2 B' D' R2 F L2 B F L2 R2 D2 L' F
*2. *L' B2 R B L2 F2 U R' U B2 R' U L' R F' L U F'
*3. *B' D' U R F2 R' D' L2 F' R2 U R' D2 F2 L2 R' F2 R2
*4. *B2 L F2 L2 U' B2 D' B D' F2 D' F U B' R F2 D2
*5. *D2 B D' U' R2 F' U2 B2 D' B2 D' R' D U2 F L B2 U

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw F2 U' L2 Rw' U' Rw' Fw2 L Fw2 R2 U Rw2 Uw2 U2 F2 R' Uw' R2 D' Fw F L2 Rw2 U B' F U2 B Fw F2 R' Uw2 U' Fw' Uw' Fw' Uw2 U' B2
*2. *B2 Fw U F2 R' F2 Uw' Fw2 F2 L2 R2 U' Rw' Uw2 B2 Rw2 D U2 F L' B2 D' Fw D' U2 L B F' Rw2 Uw' L R Uw' U2 Fw' Rw B' R Fw' D2
*3. *L Uw Fw2 Uw' Fw R2 F' L' D2 U2 R' B' Fw' F' U L D' F2 L2 Rw2 Uw' B' Fw' D' Fw Uw' F L2 Rw' Uw' Fw D Rw' Uw B' Fw2 R D' Rw2 D
*4. *D2 Uw' U L' R2 D2 U' F' L2 B F' L' R2 U F Uw' U' B' Fw' F2 Rw Uw2 Rw' R2 Uw' Fw' L' Rw2 D2 F Uw' F Uw R2 Uw F Uw' U2 B R
*5. *Fw' Uw' B' Uw2 Rw2 B2 R2 U Fw D2 Rw' B' L2 R F R2 Fw2 Rw R' F' L' R' Uw L' D' Uw' Fw2 R2 U2 R Fw' R B2 Uw2 R' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 D' F'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw' D' Dw Rw2 Uw B' D L B2 F2 Lw2 U' B Bw' Fw2 Lw R B' D U2 B' Uw' U Rw2 R2 Uw2 Bw' Rw' Bw2 D L' Rw R' B2 U' Rw U B F' Uw' R2 Fw F2 Rw B' Bw2 D2 Lw2 R2 D' Dw2 U' L2 F2 L Bw2 Dw' Fw2 U2 L2
*2. *U' R2 B Rw' R2 B F' U2 Bw' Fw' R2 B2 L2 Fw L Lw Uw Lw' D' Dw Uw U Lw2 Uw' Rw U' Fw Dw2 U L2 B L' Bw Lw Rw U B2 Bw' Uw Fw2 Lw' D' Uw' R2 D L2 B Fw2 Dw2 Uw' B2 L2 Lw' Rw Bw2 F D2 Lw2 F2 L
*3. *L2 F' Rw' U2 R B2 Fw2 F R' F' Uw' Bw2 Rw' U2 Lw Uw L2 Dw2 L' Fw2 Dw' Lw' Fw2 L Lw2 Rw2 D' L2 Bw Uw Fw' Lw2 Uw' B' L' B2 Fw2 Dw Lw2 B' Bw Fw2 Lw' D2 L R2 Fw2 Lw R' B Fw2 F R F2 L Dw B' Fw' Uw2 B
*4. *Rw' B2 Fw F U B2 Bw2 Fw' Lw2 Bw2 D2 U Bw2 L D B' Bw Fw R2 Dw L2 Uw Bw Lw2 F L2 U Fw' L' Dw2 B2 Uw2 U' B2 Fw Rw R Dw' L' D' L Bw2 F Uw2 U2 B' Fw2 F Uw2 Lw2 Rw' R' Fw2 Dw2 B' Fw R' B2 Uw2 L
*5. *L2 Bw Uw' B' Rw D' Dw U' B2 Bw F Dw' Rw2 B Lw' F2 Rw U2 Lw Rw2 R2 Dw2 F2 Lw' Bw' Lw2 B2 Uw B Bw' U' L D' U2 L2 F2 U L' Lw2 Uw B2 Bw' Uw2 Lw' R' D' U' L2 U L2 Lw R2 B' Uw' L Uw U2 Bw' F D2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D2 2U' R D' 2U B U F2 L 2L' B' 2L2 2R' 2D2 3U 2R' 3U 2L 3R 2B' R2 2U2 U 2B' 2F 3U' 2U2 2R R' 2F' 3U2 U2 B' 2B' 3F D2 2B L' 2R2 2D2 3U' R' 3U U2 2B' 2L' 3R2 2R 2D' 2L2 3F' 2F' F' D 3F' 2U 3R2 2R' 2F' 2R 2U2 L 2D 2U 2F 3U2 2B2 D' 3U 2U' 3F' F2 2L' 2R' 2B2 3R' 3U' 2U' 2B' 2F'
*2. *D' 3R' F' U R 2B 3F' D U' 2L2 2R 2B2 3U 2L 2D2 3U' B L2 3R 2F' D2 2D' 3R' U' L' 2R U2 R U' 2B2 3R 2R2 2D 2F' L' 2L R' 2B D 3F' D' L 2L2 R' 2D2 3U' 2B' 2F2 L2 2L2 2B2 2R 2F2 D' L' 2R D2 2B2 2F F' 2R 2D' U2 B2 F' D F L2 F' 2R2 2D2 3R 2B L 2L' 2R' U 3F' 2R2 R
*3. *2D2 B 2D' B D' F2 2L 2R' 2F' D' 2U2 U 2L 2B 2F' 2U2 R 2F2 U' 2R' B2 2D' 2L2 2R' 3F F' 2D2 3R' 3F 3U2 2B2 3R' 2D2 2U' 2L' D' R' 2B' 2F' D' 2B2 F2 U R 3F 2F' L' 2R' 3F 2D' 3U2 U2 L2 R2 2D' 3F 2L D' L' 2U 2L' 3R' 2R2 R 2U2 B 2B2 3U' 2L2 U' 2R2 3F L F' L R 3F' 2R' 3F' F2
*4. *3U2 R2 2D' 2L 2B 3F2 3U2 2U2 B 3F' 2F' 2D' 2U2 L2 B' 2D' 2U' U2 3R B 2B' F2 R 3F' 3U2 2U2 L' 3U2 U 2F2 2D' 3R' 3U2 2F D 2B2 3F' 2F L2 2R2 3F' 2F2 2U2 3F 2F F U2 F' 2R B' L 3F2 R' B 3F 2D2 B 2F2 U' F L B' L2 D' 2U2 3R 3F' 2D' U2 3R2 2F' L 3R' 2R F2 D 2D2 2L' B' F2
*5. *2B2 2F' 2D 2B2 2D2 2U2 F2 2L 3U2 2F 2L D 2B' 2D' U2 B' D2 2U2 3R F2 2U2 B2 F2 2D U2 L' R' D2 2D' B2 2L' 3R' 3F' L2 B2 2L 2R U 3F' 2D 2R 2B' F' 3U 3R B' 2L' U L2 2R2 U' R F 3U2 2U2 2B' 2F2 D U B2 2F D2 3U' 2L2 2U 3F' 3U' U' 2L' U' R' D2 2B 3U2 2F2 D 3U2 B' F2 R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *U2 2L' R' 2B2 2F' 2L2 2U2 3F2 2L' 3F 2R2 2F L 2L2 3R' 2R2 2B' F' 2R' 2F2 L2 R2 2B 3D 2U2 L 3L 2B2 2F 2U U' 3L D2 2U2 U2 B 2B' 3F2 D 3D B' L' D 3U F2 2U2 2B L2 3B' F 2L D2 3U 3R B' 2B 3U' 2U' 2B 2L2 3F' D' 3L R 3B' L2 3F F U2 2R' 2D 3R' B F' U 3L' R' 3B' 3U2 U2 3R 2R2 R B R2 3U2 B2 R2 3F D 2D U2 2F2 F' L2 3L2 3F F2 3R U'
*2. *L 3R U 2B 2F2 D 2F 3U B' 3F 3L' 3R2 R D2 U B 2U 3L2 2B 2L2 3R 2B2 2R2 3D2 F D2 U2 L' 3L' R' B 2L2 2U' 2F' 2L2 D 2R' 3F' 2F' F' 2D U' 3R R' D' 3D' U' 3F' 2U R2 2F 2U 3L' 3D2 U' B L' 3F R' 3D2 2L' 2R' 3B 3D' B' L2 F2 L' 2L' 2R2 D' L2 2U 3R' 2R' R2 3U' 2U' 3B D2 L 2U 3R 3F2 2U' U 3B' 2R F L 3B' 3L' 3R2 B' 3D' 3L2 2U' 2L' 2B' 3U2
*3. *2U' 2R 2U 3L' R B 3L R B 2F' 3U 3R2 R2 2B' L 3L' 3B 3D' 3U2 3F D2 3F R' 2B2 2U2 U2 2B 2U2 U' L 2L' 3R' R2 2D' 3D2 3U' 2U U2 B' 3D2 U' 3L2 2U2 2F' U2 3B 2F 3U' F 2U B F2 2L2 3B' R 3U2 2U R' 2F' 3R 3D2 2F2 3D' U 3F 2F2 R' 2F' 3R' B 3F F2 D2 U2 F 3U2 2F' R2 F 3U 2U 3B' F2 R' 3U' 2U' U2 3F D' 2U2 L D' 2D 3D' 3U U2 3F' 2U' 3L2 2B
*4. *R2 2U2 2R2 R 2U B2 L2 3F D2 3U' 2U2 2L2 U 3F2 3L' 2F' 3L2 3R 3D B2 3F 2L' 3L' 3U 2B 3D' L D' 3L2 2R2 3D' 3L' F' 2D2 3F 3L' 3R 2R' 2B' 2R' 2U2 2R' B 3B 3F2 F' 3D 3U' U' B2 3U' 3R2 2D 2R2 2B 2U' 3R' 2B 3D' U 3F2 F' 2L 2D' 2U' 3L' D2 2D' 3U' F2 D 2U' 2R' 2B2 F D2 3R 3B2 2D 2R' 3U' 3F2 3D2 3R' 3F F' L' B' 3L 2B' 2D' 3D2 2F' 3D 2U2 L2 B' 2B 3B2 L
*5. *2L 3U2 B2 3D 2U' B 3L 3R 2R' 3D2 2B' U' 2L2 3L2 3U 3B2 3L 3R 2R2 3U2 U' 2F2 3R2 B' 2B 3B' D2 3D' 2U 2L D2 U' 2L 2U2 2L2 2B' 3B2 F D' U2 2F' 2D B D2 B 3B' 3U' U2 B2 3F' 3R2 2F2 3L R' D2 L' F2 R2 D' 2F2 3L F' U2 R' D 3B' 2D U2 B2 D 3D' 2U' 3R D2 R' D2 R 2F2 2D2 2U2 2L' 3D2 R2 B 3L' 2D R2 2B' 2L 3F2 2U2 L' 2L' R F 2L 3B' 3F2 F2 3R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R2 F' R' U F' R2 F U2
*2. *U' R' U R' F R' U R2 U2
*3. *U2 R' U' F2 R F' U' R F' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L U L F2 D' U F D2 R D B2 F U2 R' U' F'
*2. *D' U' R2 B' D' U' L U B L' R2 B U' B D' F R2
*3. *D' U L D' F D2 L2 B2 D' U' F' L2 U' F2 R2 B U

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U Rw' R B Uw B' D2 L R' D2 B' Fw D B Fw R B L Uw B2 F' Uw Fw' F2 U L' Uw L F Uw2 L Uw U Rw' D F Rw B2 Uw' Rw'
*2. *L R D' Uw U F2 U2 F' D Fw Rw2 F2 L' Uw B2 R2 D' U R' F' Uw Fw Uw' U' B' D2 F2 Uw' B' D L2 B' Uw' L' Rw' R' Uw' L' D2 B
*3. *Fw' R' B' F D2 L2 D' Uw U R2 Fw D2 Uw' U L2 R Uw2 R' Fw2 U' B Fw' F' Uw2 Rw D2 U Rw' D2 U' L D' F' L' U2 Rw F R' Fw2 U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' Dw F' D2 U2 B Fw2 Uw2 F2 D' Dw2 Fw' Rw Uw' Bw2 F2 D L2 Dw2 L Lw Rw' Bw' Lw F' Rw' Dw' B' Bw2 Uw Fw' L Lw2 Rw2 Bw L' B2 Bw2 F2 Dw' Uw' R2 F Uw L' D2 U2 Fw' Rw R' D2 Dw R D R' U F D2 Bw2 Lw
*2. *U Bw2 Uw2 U L' Dw' Rw' B F' U B' Uw' Rw2 Dw2 Uw Bw2 F' R D Dw2 Fw' Dw2 B2 F R Uw2 U' B2 Dw2 Bw' D2 Rw2 Bw2 F Lw2 Fw2 F Dw2 Uw2 U2 Bw' R2 Uw2 Bw Uw' B2 L' Rw2 B' Uw R Uw' Rw B' U Bw Rw2 R' Bw' Rw'
*3. *D' Bw2 Uw Rw2 Uw Lw2 Bw' D2 Uw U' B2 D' Uw2 Rw' B' Bw Lw2 Rw' R U Lw' Bw2 R B' F' Uw2 Lw Dw2 F Uw' U2 L' Dw L' R' Fw2 Uw B Bw' F2 Lw' B2 Bw F L R B2 Bw2 D2 B2 Dw2 R Dw2 Rw2 U L' D' Lw2 Fw D'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L2 D' B2 3U' F U2 L' B2 D R 3U' U' R 2F2 2R' 2U2 3F' 2U 3R 2U 3R 2D2 L 2D2 L B D2 2U 2L2 U2 3F2 2L 3F2 2L2 2R F' 2R' 2F2 F' L' 2L R D 2F U2 F' L' 2L2 2R' 2B 3F2 L' R' 2F' 2D' 2L2 U 3F 2D' 2B F2 2R2 D2 2D' 3F2 L' 2L R' B2 3U F L' 3R 2F2 2R D' 2U' R' 2U2 3F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R2 2U 3F 3L2 U' 2L2 3U B' 3L2 3U' 2R2 U2 B' F 2U B' L2 2L2 3R2 D' 3D2 2B2 3R' 3D2 2B 2F2 L 2R R' 3B2 R' 2B 2F' D 3B' 3R R' B2 3L B2 U2 L' 2D L2 2L' 2R 3F 3D2 2U2 3F2 2F2 3L' R2 2D2 3L2 3U2 3L R2 2D' L2 B' 3D 2L' 3L 3D 3L' B2 2B 3U' U2 B 2R' 3U' F 3R 2F' 3R2 3D2 2L' 3D 3U' 2R' R' D' 2U2 2B 2F' 2D' 2F' R' F2 3R' 2D' 2U U2 B' 2F F R' 3U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L2 B F' L2 U2 L B D2 L2 D R' F' D L' U L2 D2
*2. *D2 R F2 D2 B' D2 L D' U' L B L' B R B2 R U' F2
*3. *F2 R F D' U L2 D2 L' U' R2 F' R' B L' D2 U' L
*4. *L' D U2 F2 R' D2 U2 F2 U F' U L2 D' B L' B2 D' U'
*5. *F2 U2 F2 U2 F R' D F' D U F2 L' R U' L' D2 R
*6. *D L' D R D' B2 R' U' L' D' F2 L' F D2 R' D2 F R2
*7. *B L' D' R B D' U' B F' U2 F R F' R' B2 R F
*8. *F2 D B2 L' B2 D' F L2 U' F2 D2 L' U R' B' D' L' R2
*9. *B D L2 D' L2 F L2 D' L2 U2 F L' R2 U' F'
*10. *L2 D' U R D L2 F2 L' D' U L D B2 D' F L U' R'
*11. *U F D2 L2 B2 U2 L' R' D' F' L2 D F' D2 L F L R'
*12. *D' L' R B F D2 R2 D' L D B' L' D' U' B L' F2 R
*13. *B2 L' U L' R B' R D' F2 U R B' F D2 B U' R2 U'
*14. *L' F2 R F' L D U' L U2 F' L2 U' L2 D' L2 B'
*15. *L' U R' B' R2 B D B2 F' L' U' L B' F L2 R' D'
*16. *L' D' R F2 D R D R U' F2 L U B' D2 U' B2 F U'
*17. *D R2 B' U' F' D' B F U2 F L' D F2 L B L2 U F2
*18. *D2 B' D2 U' B F2 U' B D L2 B R' D2 U' L2 D' R2 U'
*19. *R F2 L F R' D2 L2 B' U L' D2 F' R2 B L2 U2 B' U'
*20. *D2 B' D2 U' F' D' B2 F' D' R U' L2 D L F2 R2 D2 F2
*21. *R D' F' R' U R' U R B2 R' U L2 F D' L2 B2 R'
*22. *D L B2 U2 B' R2 U' R D U R2 F2 R' D' U L D2 F
*23. *U R F2 R D B D' L2 B2 R' F' D R D2 F D'
*24. *R2 F' U' B2 D2 R D U B' U' R2 U2 F' L2 D U' R' F' U'
*25. *R F R' B2 U2 L B2 U2 R' B2 R2 B' D' R U F L' U2
*26. *U B2 U R' D2 B U' R2 F2 D F' D2 B F R D' F2 U'
*27. *D2 L2 R2 F' D' L R' D2 B D2 B L U2 L F2 D' U2
*28. *D' B2 L D R F D' F' R2 B' F' L F L2 B U' L
*29. *B2 F' U F' D2 B D R' U' R B' U2 L U' L2 F U2 R2
*30. *R' U2 F2 L2 U2 R' B' D B R2 D2 L' U' F' L2 B' F' R2 U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 L' B' R' B D' B D F R' D2 F' U B2 U L2 D' U'
*2. *F R2 D2 U' L U' L R U B R2 U2 R2 F U R2 D' F2
*3. *R2 U R' D' L' R2 D' B2 U R2 D L2 F2 D2 R' U2 F
*4. *F' R2 D' R F2 R D' R' U R' D2 L2 R' U R' B F U2
*5. *D2 R2 U' R2 D F U B D R B' F D F2 U B2 L2 F' R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 U B' L D' F' D B F D L2 R U
*2. *D R' B L2 U B' F' L B2 R2 F' R2 U2 R' B2 U' B L2
*3. *L2 B' R B' D2 U2 B' D U2 L2 D' L2 F2 L U2 B2 D U'
*4. *U2 B' D' L D L' F R2 D U B' U L2 U2 R' B2 L' F'
*5. *U2 B' D' L2 U' R2 B2 U L' B2 U2 B2 U F' L2 R2 F' R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R U' B U' L' D2 L B2 U' R U2 L' B R' B' L B' U'
*2. *B' U L2 F R2 D2 F D L U' F' D' L2 F L2 D2 L2 U'
*3. *U' L B' U F U2 B2 R2 D2 L' F D B L2 R B2 D
*4. *D F L F U2 L2 B2 D2 R U2 B' L U L D U' B' R
*5. *D' R B2 D U2 F2 R' B' F2 R' F2 R2 U2 B' L D' B U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 U2 F' L D2 L2 D' B' D2 B2 U2 L U R U2 F' R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 R F R' U F' U R' U'
*3. *U2 R D' F' L2 D B D2 B' R F' L D B2 R2 U F2 U2
*4. *Uw2 Fw R2 Fw D2 F' Rw' B' Rw R2 U L2 R' Uw' F Rw B2 D' B' Fw' F' Uw F' Rw' Uw' B Fw F' L Uw2 Rw' R' B' Uw Rw R Uw Fw' L Rw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R U R U2 F' R F R U'
*3. *D2 L R2 F' L2 F2 D F2 D' B U R' U R2 U' F2 D'
*4. *Uw' Rw2 Fw L2 Uw' B Rw2 D' R D' L' R2 F D' R B' D U2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 Rw' B2 Uw Rw2 R' U' R2 B F Uw B Uw2 U Rw' R2 Fw2 Uw Fw D
*5. *U2 L' R2 U R Fw2 Rw B U' Fw Rw R Bw' Lw2 B' Fw2 Uw2 B Bw Fw' Lw U Rw B Bw D2 Rw Uw2 B2 Bw' Fw' Lw' Bw R' D Rw D2 Dw2 Lw2 Fw' D2 R2 B' Fw' D2 Uw' B2 L2 Bw2 U' Lw U' Bw2 U' B' F2 Uw Fw2 L Uw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=-2 / dUdU u=6,d=4 / ddUU u=1,d=-5 / UdUd u=6,d=2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-3 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=5 / dUdU u=6,d=5 / ddUU u=5,d=5 / UdUd u=0,d=-3 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-4 / UUdU
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=-5 / dUdU u=1,d=-4 / ddUU u=6,d=0 / UdUd u=-5,d=-2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=4 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=4 / dUdU u=2,d=1 / ddUU u=-3,d=5 / UdUd u=1,d=5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=5 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=3 / dUdU u=4,d=2 / ddUU u=-1,d=1 / UdUd u=3,d=-1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-5 / dUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R' L U' L B' U l' b' u'
*2. *R B' R U R' U L' U' l r' b' u
*3. *L' B' R L B' R' L' U' l' u'
*4. *U L B R' L' B' R B' L' l' u
*5. *B' U R' U' B L B l r b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-3) (0,-3) (-2,5) (0,4) (-1,2) (-2,2) (0,2) (-4,4) (4,3) (0,4) (6,3) (0,4) (-4,0) (-3,4) (-4,0) (0,5) (0,3) (0,0)
*2. *(1,-1) (6,-3) (0,2) (0,1) (0,1) (0,2) (-3,3) (-3,1) (4,5) (6,4) (-5,0) (6,2) (2,0) (2,2) (0,4) (-4,0)
*3. *(6,0) (3,0) (0,3) (3,0) (3,3) (1,5) (0,4) (-4,0) (4,4) (-4,2) (6,4) (-4,2) (4,0) (0,3) (6,0) (0,1) (0,4)
*4. *(0,-4) (-2,-3) (6,0) (6,3) (0,1) (-1,4) (0,1) (3,0) (0,4) (-3,4) (-3,0) (6,0) (-1,0) (1,4) (6,2) (4,0) (-1,0)
*5. *(3,3) (6,3) (5,0) (-5,4) (6,0) (5,3) (6,3) (2,2) (6,4) (0,1) (2,4) (0,1) (0,4) (2,2) (-2,0) (-2,0) (0,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R F R L' F' L B L R F R L' B' F' B F R B' F' B F R' B' L R
*2. *F' B R L R L' B' R B F L' F B' F' L' B' F' B R' L' B' R' F L' F'
*3. *R' L B R' B R' B F' R F' B' F' R' L F' R' L F L R L' R B' R B
*4. *B' R F' R L R' B' L' B' R' F R L' R F' B' L F' B F' R' L' R B L'
*5. *F L B' R F L' F' L B L R B' L R' L F B' F B' F' R' L B' R' B'


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 2, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.79, 9.93, 10.06, 5.93, 10.28 ~ *Avg:* 8.64
*3x3:* 17.00, (21.28), 19.09, 17.86, (16.72) ~ *Avg:* 17.98
*4x4:* 1:31.81, 1:30.93, (1:33.02), 1:29.08, (1:28.56) ~ *Avg:* 1:30.61
*5x5:* 2:51.19, (2:51.41), (2:35.18), 2:45.15, 2:49.83 ~ *Avg:* 2:48.72
*6x6:* ~ *Avg:*
*7x7:* ~ *Avg:*
*3OH:* (29.61), 43.11, (44.19), 42.69, 41.75 ~ *Avg:* 42.52
*Clock:* 19.25, (15.97), (22.93), 19.09, 21.21 ~ *Avg:* 19.85
*234:* 1:52.59
*2345:* 5:25.36
*2BLD:* DNF, 1:03.84, 31.97
*3BLD:* DNF, 2:40.63, DNF
*4BLD:* 
*5BLD:* 
*MBLD:*


----------



## Selkie (Dec 3, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 8.81, 8.97, 8.86, 9.05, 6.49 = *8.88*
*3x3x3: * 19.88, 20.15, 22.79, 17.66, 20.31 = *20.11*
*4x4x4:* 1:25.87, 1:26.67, 1:26.61, 1:49.06, 1:25.11 = *1:26.38*
*5x5x5:* 2:50.90, 2:49.57, 2:58.57, 3:06.51, 2:59.41 = *2:56.29*
*6x6x6:* 5:59.81, 5:44.23, 5:08.77, 5:32.31, 5:46.78 = *5:41.11*
_comment:_ Still looking for that first elusive sub 5m solve, the 5:08 was double parity, if only.. 
*7x7x7:* 10:33.18, 11:41.03, 10:58.98, 10:33.09, 10:51.74 = *10:47.96*
_comment:_ 2 pb singles and pb average. Also the first time I have done a 7x7 average in 1 sitting.
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *2:04.81*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *4:49.32 *
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 43.44, 42.44, 43.18, 42.31, 45.76 = *42.03*
_comment:_ Consistent. Consistently poor but consistent all the same 
*3x3x3 Match The Scramble:* 3.02.55, 3:17.91, 2:51.02, 2:58.23, 2:41.77 = *2:27.27*
*Clock:* 14.91, 15.15, 14.18, 14.74, 14.06 = *14.61*
*Magic:* 2.05, 2.03, 1.96, 3.84, 2.80 = *2.29*
*Master Magic:* 5.28, 5.31, 5.90, 5.34, 4.59 = *5.31*
_comment:_ The 4.59 is a pb by over 0.3!
*Megaminx:* 3:46.80, 4:21.70, 4:05.20, 3:44.38, 3:54.61 = *3:55.54*
_comment:_ First sub 4 average and two pb singles 
*Square 1:* 1:02.95, 1:28.60, 1:04.81, 1:19.16 = *1:11.99*
*Pyraminx:* 22.26, 18.43, 31.09, 26.51, 21.30 = *23.36*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 1:45.67, DNS, DNS = *1:45.67*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF(7:22.45), 8:02.01, DNS = *8:02.01*


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 3, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.85, 3.93, 4.14, 3.67, 3.22 = *3.82*
*3BLD:* 1:38.35, 1:50.77, 1:43.75 = *1:38.35*


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 3, 2011)

2x2: 3.47, 4.63, 4.00, 4.64, 4.36
3x3: 15.41, 17.54, 14.04, 19.65, 18.31
Magic: 1.52, 1.39, 1.26, 1.36, 1.37

Comments: didn't do as much because I'm leaving soon for Ohio Fall but really excited about the sub 1.4 magic solves.


----------



## ljackstar (Dec 3, 2011)

*Pyraminx*: (00:31.17) (1:11.09) 00:31.18 00:34.31 01:10.19 = *00:45.44*
*2x2*: 28.39 (DNF) 15.87 (14.11) 15.21 = *19.82*
*3x3*: 52.04 (1:17.43) 47.29 (42.68) 50.60 = *49.97*
*Magic*: (4.45) (7.94) 4.90 5.10 5.15 = *5.05*
Not bad for pyraminx considering i got it yesterday.
And not bad for magic considering that I just got mine today


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 3, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.53, 2.38, (1.65), 2.86, (3.34) = *2.59* :fp
*3x3:*
*4x4:*
*5x5:*
*2x2 BLD:*
*3x3 OH:*
*FMC:*
*Pyraminx:*


----------



## jla (Dec 3, 2011)

*2x2x2: *6.81+, 4.76, 4.48, 4.92, 4.47 = *4.72*

*3x3x3: *DNF(17.88), 19.29, 14.89, 17.31, 16.56 = *17.72*

*4x4x4: *1:40.37, 2:12.31, 1:27.44, 1:34.34, 1:34.02 = *1:36.24* PB average   

*5x5x5: *4:31.13, 3:58.30, 4:19.54, 4:28.70, 3:50.30 (PB by .01 secs ) = *4:15.51* PB average   

*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *DNF, DNF, 58.49 = *58.49* My first ever success in weekly  

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: *2:03.92 = *2:03.92* Very good 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: *9:03.30 = *9:03.30*

*Megaminx: *2:18.52, 2:12.64, 2:22.28, 2:46.78, DNF (Would have been the best time in the average but then, POP and I couldn't find the f**king piece...) = *2:29.19*

*Pyraminx: *12.42, 12.88, 13.59, 13.02+, 15.52 = *13.16*

*Square-1 *51.72, 49.36, 55.40, DNF, 1:14.03 = *1:00.38* Fail of the day...

FMC: 48 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: F2 U2 F' L D2 L2 D' B' D2 B2 U2 L U R U2 F' R

Solution: B2 L' U' L F D' L D L D' L' U2 L' B U2 R' U R U' L U' F R U R' U2 R U2 R' U' L D' L' U' L D U B L B' R B L' B' U' L' U R'

First step of Ryan Heise's method: B2 L' U' L F D' L D L D' L' U2 L' B U2 R' U R = 18

EO: U' L U' F = 4

EP: R U R' U2 R U2 R' U' = 8

Insetion: L D' L' U' L D = 6

Corner twist: U B L B' R B L' B' U' L' U R' = 12

= 48


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 3, 2011)

2x2: 2.22, 2.33, 2.94, 2.73, 2.83 = 2.63
3x3: 8.42, 10.43, 10.77, 13.83, 8.45 = 9.88
4x4: 41.56, 44.83, 42.87, 43.92, 38.53 = 42.78
5x5: 1:24.35, 1:31.05, 1:25.12, 1:18.65, 1:24.27 = 1:24.58
6x6: 2:44.11, 2:44.33, 2:51.38, 2:49.12, 2:38.09 = 2:45.85
7x7: 4:40.76, 4:49.11, 4:27.62, 4:29.79, 4:26.70 = 4:32.72
2x2 BLD: 15.42, 12.57+, 7.85+ = 7.85
3x3 BLD: 1:01.78, 50.49, DNF(1:05.43) = 50.49
4x4 BLD: 5:34.41, 5:46.93, 5:32.55 = 5:32.55 - Wow. 
5x5 BLD: DNF(13:48), 14:51.72, 14:40.11 = 14:40.11
Multi BLD: 9/10 (41:16)
3x3 OH: 20.27, 20.04, 19.88, 17.42, 19.73 = 19.89
2-4 relay: 1:00.91
2-5 relay: 2:41.58 
Master Magic: 2.83, 3.28, 3.15, 3.11, 3.55 = 3.18
Clock: 9.22, 7.41, 8.71, 10.68, 9.30 = 9.08
Megaminx: 47.88, 49.66, 50.60, 52.53, 49.49 = 49.92
Pyraminx: 6.32, 5.03, 5.69, 5.68, 4.45 = 5.47
Square-1: 21.49, 19.93, 21.13, 16.42, 20.31 = 20.46

FMC: 27



Spoiler



Scramble: F2 U2 F' L D2 L2 D' B' D2 B2 U2 L U R U2 F' R
Solution: R B' R' B2 R' B' L' D' L2 F2 D2 F' D2 B D2 B' L' D' F' L' D L F L' F' D' F

2x2x2: R B' R' B2 R' B' (6)
2x2x3: L' D' L2 F2 D2 F' (12)
F2L: D2 B D2 B' L' D' (18)
LL: F' L' D L F L' F' D' F (27) 

Quite lucky..


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Dec 3, 2011)

2x2: 2.51, 2.81, (3.92), 2.82, (1.82)=2.71
3x3: 8.31, (9.72), (8.07), 8.32, 8.80=8.48
4x4: 42.37, (44.88), 40.42, 42.29, (39.82)=41.69
5x5: 1:18.11, (1:28.94), 1:12.42, 1:12.99, (1:11.39)=1:14.51
3x3OH: (22.79), 20.17, 19.94, (16.77), 17.68=19.26
pyraminx: (6.75), 6.31, 6.09, 6.40, (3.01)=6.26


----------



## Mcuber5 (Dec 3, 2011)

2x2 : 3.73, 5.88, 4.05, 3.31, 4.04 = 3.94
3x3 : 11.86, 13.86, 12.80, 14.19, 15.55 = 13.62
4x4 : 1:24.02, 1:05.80, 1:20.94, 1:27.81, 1:10.63 = 1:18.53
6x6 : DNF, 4:36.38, 5:46.44, 4:59.33, 4:27.74 = 5:07.38
7x7 : 7:43.74, 7:28.76, 8:50.16, 8:21.37, 7:51.97 = 7:59.03
2x2 BLD : 40.63, 1:00.14, 15.80 = 15.80
3x3 BLD : 1:43.69, 1:06.56, DNF = 1:06.56
4x4 BLD : DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
Multi BLD : 4/5 (24:15.44)
3x3 OH : 27.70, 26.68, 24.80, 27.17, 26.67 = 26.84
3x3 Feet : 58.11, 1:25.88, 1:18.86, 1:30.05, 1:03.17 = 1:15.97
3x3 MTS : 1:24.42, 1:17.48, DNF, 1:32.86, 1:16.62 = 1:24.92
2-3-4 Relay : 1:38.44
Clock : DNF, 13.57, 13.55, 13.98, 13.86 = 13.80
Megaminx : 1:47.36, 1:59.49, 1:43.82, 1:48.55, 1:56.05 = 1:50.65
Pyraminx : 8.61, 7.67, 5.42, 6.86, 6.23 = 6.92
Square-1 : 44.51, 29.07, 28.42, 42.40, 48.64 = 38.66
Skewb : 31.13, 30.05, 44.23, 29.45, 53.80, 35.14


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 3, 2011)

2x2 bld: DNF, DNF, 39.62 = 39.62
3x3 bld: DNF, DNF, 3:40.68 = 3:40.68
2x2: 4.79, (4.83), 4.49, 4.21, (4.10) = 4.49 
3x3: (12.02), 10.78, (9.57), 10.10, 11.41 = 10.76
4x4: (51.88), (36.15), 39.21, 41.58, 39.41 = 40.06 
5x5: 1:27.72, (1:25.98), (1:34.67), 1:27.97, 1:33.89 = 1:29.68
234: 59.68
2345: 2:30.36
clock: (14.14), 12.84, 11.53, 12.87, (10.51) = 12.41
pyra: (7.91), 8.29, (9.33), 8.21, 8.09 = 8.20
4x4 bld: 17:11.89, DNS, DNS = 17:11.89
5x5 bld: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
sq1: 36.26, 46.66, 36.43, (35.30), (58.31) = 39.78
mega: 2:13.38, 2:05.17, (3:36.17), (1:59.10), 2:18.38 = 2:12.31
3x3 oh: 21.87, 18.14, 19.15, (21.98), (15.56) = 19.72
FMC: 47 HTM


Spoiler



scramble: F2 U2 F' L D2 L2 D' B' D2 B2 U2 L U R U2 F' R
solution: x2 R2 F' L B' F U2 R2 U2 R' F U F U F2 D2 d' R U' R' U R' U' R U2 F' U' F y2 R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 y' F2 R U R' F2 L D' L D L2

double x-cross: x2 R2 F' L B' F U2 R2 U2 R' F U F U F2 D2 
F2L: d' R U' R' U R' U' R U2 F' U' F
OLL: y2 R U R' U' R' F R F' 
PLL : U2 y' F2 R U R' F2 L D' L D L2


mbld: 1/2 10:31.91 damn, 2 edge flip on the first cube


----------



## mitzi97 (Dec 3, 2011)

2x2=9.23, 7.51, (12.13), 10.23, (7.00)=8.99
MasterMagic=3.42, (3.57), 3.32, 3.20, (3.15)=3.31 broke my record 3 times sooooooooooo happy!!!!!
magic=1.08, 1.05, 1.02, (1.08), (1.02)=1.05 all my solves i broke my record!!!!


----------



## marcobelotti (Dec 3, 2011)

2x2x2:6.22, (5.85), 6.43, (7.62), 7.35=6.66
devil average!
3x3x3:18.74, 19.80, 20.32, (14.59), (21.42)=19.62
pll skip on the 14
4x4x4:1:17.57, (1:39.41), (1:10.99), 1:33.49, 1:28.19
5x5x5
6x6x6
7x7x7
2x2x2 Blindfolded:16.64, 28.87, 23.74=16.64
wow, nice....for the last solve i used ortega
3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF(2:02.28), 1:31.02, 2:21.20=1:31.02
second solve is third best ever
4x4x4 Blindfolded:
5x5x5 Blindfolded
6x6x6 Blindfolded
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:3/5 [33:08.28 (20:00)]
nice but i don't know where i fail
3x3x3 One Handed: (57.05), 48.02, 37.43, 55.98, (35.76)=47.15
nice single with pll skip
3x3x3 With Feet
3x3x3 Match the scramble
3x3x3 Fewest Moves
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
Magic (Just do 5 solves)
Master Magic (Just do 5 solves)
Clock
MegaMinx:1:21.82, (2:08.55), 1:24.90, 1:28.08, (1:08.31)=1:24.93
wow!nice single!3rd fast ever..3lll
PyraMinx
Square-1
Skewb


----------



## KatzeL (Dec 3, 2011)

2x2x2 : 11.82, 10.57, 14.48, 13.99, 10.93
3x3x3 : 22.17, 19.98, 23.77, 16.67, 29.93


----------



## Czery (Dec 3, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.14, 6.14, 8.75+, 5.39, 11.57 = 6.76 
*3x3:* 19.41, 18.48, 17.20, 22.74, 21.18 = 19.69 (oh yeah!)
*4x4:* 2:14.22, 1:41.00, 1:56.59, 2:09.39, 2:12.94 = 2:06.31 (doy, messed up my edge pairing 4/5 times and centers too)
*5x5:*
*6x6:*
*7x7:*
*2x2 BLD:*
*3x3 BLD:*
*3x3 OH:* 39.69, 1:02.73[idk N perm], 48.02[idk E perm OH], 56.76, 56.76[IDK J' PERM OH] = 53.84
*3x3 With Feet:*
*3x3 Match the Scramble:*
*3x3 FMC:*
*234:* 2:12.92 (slow 4x4)
*2345:*
*Magic:* 1.69, 1.92, 2.52, 3.51, 2.27 = 2.24 (I never liked the magic very much)
*Master Magic:* 6.37, 5.47, 7.16, 7.27, 4.94 = 6.33 (new pb)
*Megaminx:* 3:15.65, 2:53.17, 2:40.77, 2:43.72, 2:55.99 = 2:50.96
*Pyraminx:* 20.78, 12.40, 18.14, 9.19, 15.24 = 15.26 (I almost forgot how to solve a pyraminx!) 
*Square 1:* 1:25.57[EXPLOISION], 33.86, 49.71, 34.69, 58.44[THEY HAD TO GIVE THE HARDEST SHAPE!!!!!] ugh = 47.61


----------



## vlarsen (Dec 3, 2011)

Victor--updating times
*2x2:* 13.50, 13.31, (14.95), (10.51), 13.23 = *13.35*
*3x3:* 34.67, 34.84, 29.01, (37.71), (25.71) = *32.84*
*4x4:* (1:39.82), 1:40.32, 1:40.90, (1:49.28), 1:45.87 = *1:42.36*
*5x5:* 4:54.50, 4:12.60, (6:34.79), (3:30.18), 3:40.70 = *4:15.93*
*3x3 Match:* 2:08.46, (2:50.25), 2:01.06, 1:34.92, (1:30.09) = *1:54.81*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay: 2:33.12*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay: 7:10.42*
*2x2 blindfolded:* 1:39.79, DNF, 1:56.75 = *1:39.79*


----------



## SamKennedy (Dec 3, 2011)

3x3x3:
1 - 41.61
2 - 35.77
3 - 38.94
4 - 35.49
5 - 40.53

Average: 38.47 seconds


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 3, 2011)

2x2x2: 13.12, 9.72, (16.41), 9.39, (8.63) = 10.74
3x3x3: 30.11, (25.64), 31.92, (34.94), 26.76 = 29.60
Whoo! Sub-30! 
4x4x4: (2:13.13), (1:50.50), 2:06.84, 1:58.00, 2:07.81 = 2:04.22
5x5x5: 4:00.95, (3:49.88), 4:02.90, 4:11.76, (4:16.41) = 4:05.20
7:12.18, 6:58.78, (6:32.25), (8:12.70), 7:26.89 = 7:12.62
Half asleep!
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:59.72
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 8:42.54
Completely messed up 4x4x4 somehow
3OH: 58.79, 1:00.00, 1:01.07, (1:11.62), (51.34) = 59.95
Whoo! Sub-60! 

Megaminx: 5:05.37, (3:49.12), (5:09.13), 4:01.67, 5:02.61 = 04:43.22
Clock: 24.56, (17.94), (26.35), 20.89, 19.52 = 21.66
PyraMinx: (1:51.08), 22.51, 37.86, 27.79+, (17.00) = 29.39
I really do not understand this puzzle or why I find it so difficult.
Square-1: 1:28.48, 1:55.63, 1:16.72, (1:58.16), (1:09.31) = 1:33.61


----------



## Edmund (Dec 3, 2011)

2x2-4.66
(3.10), 5.39, (5.43), 4.14, 4.46

3x3-18.50
(19.40), 18.01, (15.83), 18.58, 18.91

3x3 OH- 42.09
(46.94), (39.45), 41.41, 42.74, 42.13
so since ive started cubing again i havent done oh at all so im ok with this sucking


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 3, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.83, 2.95, 5.18, 3.24, 4.00= *3.69*
*3x3:* 13.47, 15.12, 13.58, 14.05, 15.16= *14.25*
*4x4:* 1:03.12, 1:03.03, 1:00.36, 1:03.52, 1:03.47= *1:03.21* wtf consistancy


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 4, 2011)

3x3: 26.69, 30.02, 28.53, 24.69, 18.28 = 26.64
5x5: 3:07.06, 3:03.96, 3:04.46, 3:20.38, 2:55.11 = 3:05.16
Magic: 1.16, 1.16, 2.06, 1.19, 1.13 = 1.17
MMagic: 5.30, 4.36, 3.81, 3.55, 7.58 = 4.49

Ughh, 5x5 sucked. :/


----------



## ManasijV (Dec 4, 2011)

4x4: (1:07.84), 1:05.33, (1:01.03), 1:06.89, 1:05.46
2x2: (4.42), 4.96, (5.75), 4.67, 5.32
3x3: 11.18, 10.89, (11.54), (9.02), 11.14
234: 1:27.35
3x3 OH: (23.07), 24.65, 23.72, (27.24), 24.71
5x5: 3:09.71, (3:05.81), 3:09.64, 3:07.52, (3:11.53)
2345: 4:32.95
3x3 BLD: 1:22.74, 1:20.95, DNF(1:08.90)
3x3 Multi: 2/2 (6:11.93)


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 4, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.72, (6.19), 5.57, 4.99, (3.54) = 5.09
*3x3:* (30.34), 24.44, 26.93, 30.17, (23.76) = 27.18 Counting 30 
*OH:* 1:02.96, 1:10.59, (1:13.76), (57.99), 58.98 = 1:04.18 PB average
*Pyraminx:* 9.85, (13.76), 8.31, (7.19), 7.40 = 8.52 The second was so easy, but I screwed up :fp


----------



## aronpm (Dec 4, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 6.89, (6.00), 8.07, (8.13), 7.03 = 7.33
*3x3x3*: (14.28), 13.65, (12.20), 13.60, 13.87 = 13.71
*4x4x4*: (1:42.77), (1:18.50), 1:23.10, 1:39.53, 1:21.13 = 1:27.92
*5x5x5*: 2:10.57, 2:39.37, 2:57.39
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 17.65, DNF(14.26), 13.33 = 13.33
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(37.31), 30.08, DNF(51.42) = 30.08
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*:
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*:
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 29.12, 28.74, (22.84), (30.65), 30.18 = 29.35
*3x3x3 With Feet*:
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*:
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*:
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*:
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*:
*Clock*: (15.33), 12.87, 13.43, 11.98, (11.40) = 12.76
*Megaminx*:
*Pyraminx*: 13.15, (15.72), 10.04, 11.91, (9.26) = 11.70
*Square-1*: (38.60), 43.11, 57.12, (1:04.33), 45.79 = 48.67


----------



## CuberMan (Dec 4, 2011)

2x2: 3.14, 2.98, (2.76), 3.31, (3.74)= 3.14
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 14.37 = 14.37
3x3: (10.47), 12.90, 10.95, (13.59), 12.40= 12.09
OH: (22.90), (20.09), 22.56, 20.41, 21.90= 21.62
pyraminx: 7.72, (11.06), 7.55, 7.79, (7.07)= 7.69


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 4, 2011)

3x3: 12.99, 11.72, 9.00, 11.48, 12.39 = 11.86
Bad

4x4: 1:00.65, 1:07.87, 51.87, 53.73, 54.78 = 56.39
OP, OP, none, O, P


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 5, 2011)

3x3: 18.30, 20.45, (14.86), 16.17, (23.27) = 18.31
5x5: 2:04.89, 1:48.19, 2:08.13, (1:45.13), (2:11.32) = 2:00.40
6x6: 4:18.69, 4:23.77, (4:27.70), (4:16.14), 4:22.21 = 4:21.56 
7x7: (6:16.03), 5:46.01, 6:09.06, 5:57.75, (5:44.80) = 5:57.61 
Megaminx: (1:20.57), 1:31.86, 1:28.54, (1:35.87), 1:25.30 =1:28.57 

Everything besides 7x7 is terrible.


----------



## irontwig (Dec 5, 2011)

FMC: 29



Spoiler



R B' R' L F' D F U2 F' D' F L' B F L2 U L2 U' L' F2 D' U L' B U' F U B' U' 

On the inverse:
F D B' [Square+pair]

Switch to normal:
R D' R' L U2 L' B [Pseudo 2x2x3]

Switch to inverse, but don't solve the 2x2x3 immediately:
F' U L U' D F [F2L-1]

Switch back to normal (not necassary I guess, but that's what I did):
F L2 U L2 U' L' F' [Leaving four corners] 

Results in this skeleton:
R B' R' L U2:L' B F L2 U L2 U' L' F2 D' U L' U'.F

Insert at dot: U B U' F U B' U' F' (4 moves cancel)
Insert at colon: U2 F' D F U2 F' D' F (2 moves cancel)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 5, 2011)

Really lucky fewest moves solve for me this week.

Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *28 moves*



Spoiler



Scramble: F2 U2 F' L D2 L2 D' B' D2 B2 U2 L U R U2 F' R
Solution: R' D U' R B D' B2 R' F' U2 R F' U2 F2 U' R U L' U L' B L B' L U2 R2 F' R2

2x2x2: R' D U' R B D' B2
2x2x3: R' F' U2 R F' U
third pair: (premove R)
fourth pair: (add premoves R' F' R, giving total premoves of R' F' R2) U F2 U'
OLL: R U L' U L' B L B' L U2 R'
PLL skip!
U U become U2 before fourth pair; R' R' become R2 before adding premoves at end.

Comment: I thought I was doing well with this, but now I see Simon was even luckier than I was (his OLL was shorter, and he also got a PLL skip).


----------



## Krag (Dec 6, 2011)

2x2x2: (4.00), 7.03, (7.66), 5.45, 4.53 = *5.67*
3x3x3: 19.52, (18.32), (23.68), 19.67, 19.38 = *19.52*
4x4x4: 1:57.70, (1:41.30), 1:37.08, (DNF), 1:41.69 = * 1:45.49*
2x2x2 Blindfolded: 1:01.67, DNF, DNF = *1:01.67*
3x3x3 Blindfolded: 3:50.93, 3:16.79, DNF = *3:16.79*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *2:16.30*
PyraMinx: 16.28, (11.28), 15.20, (18.85), 13.96 = *15.15*
Skewb: 25.70, 20.35, (DNF), (19.71), 21.99 = *22.68*
FMC: = *41*


Spoiler



SOLUTION: R B' R' L U2 B L D'L2 B D B' D2 F' U L2 U' L2 F D F' D' L' D' L' U L D L2 D2 L U' L' D2 L2 F2 L' U L U' F
R B' R' L U2 B L D'L2 B D B' D2 (2X2X3)(13/13)
F' U L2 U' (L) (pseudo F2L)(5/18)
(L) F D F' D' L' D' L' U L D (L') (U') (L) (OLL)(14/32)
(L') (U) (L') D2 L U' L' D2 L2 F2 (PLL)(10/42)
L' U L U' F (remove pseudoness)(5/47)
between F2L and OLL L L becomes L2, between OLL and PLL L' U' L L' U L' becomes L2. So the result is 41 moves.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 7, 2011)

*2x2:* (2.96), 4.86, 5.58, (8.22), 6.81 = *5.75*
*3x3:* 12.93, (12.64), 12.73, (19.55), 16.74 = *14.13*
Comment: Ugh.
*4x4:* (56.08), (DNF), 1:03.17, 1:03.87, 1:02.83 = *1:03.29*
*5x5:* 2:29.94, (3:25.78), 2:13.83, (2:13.23), 2:15.27 = *2:19.68*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:24.07*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *3:38.16*
*3x3 OH:* (24.33), 25.78, 30.12, (32.09), 27.95 = *27.95*
*Pyraminx:* 12.53, 10.93, 11.76, (13.09), (7.97) = *11.74*
*Clock:* (20.43), (12.92), 14.50, 18.23, 17.51 = *16.74*
*MTS:* (41.86), 47.57, 2:08.03, (DNF), 1:00.44 = *1:18.68*
_Comment: That was so lame._
*Square-1:* (1:42.42), 1:18.22, (1:03.68), 1:39.43, 1:27.99 = *1:28.55*

*FMC* = *38 HTM*


Spoiler



Scramble: F2 U2 F' L D2 L2 D' B' D2 B2 U2 L U R U2 F' R
Solution: R B' R' L U2 B2 R B' L' B R' B' L2 D' F2 L2 D2 F D F L' D F D' L' U B' U' F2 U B U' L' F' U' F2 U F2 = 38 HTM

2x2x2: R B' R' L U2 B *
2x2x3: L D' F2 L2 D2 F D
F2L-1: F L' D F D' L2
F2L+orient edges: L . F2 L' F' U' F2 U F2
Insert at * B R B' L' B R' B' L
Insert at . U B' U' F2 U B U' F2 
----------------------
My other solution was was 39 HTM:

2x2x2: R B' R' B2 R' B'
2x2x3: F' D F2 * D2 F2 L D'
F2L-1: F2 L2 F L2 
F2L + orient/permute edges: U' F' U F2 L F' L' F
Last 3 corners: F L F' R' F L' F' R
Insert at * B' U B D B' U' B D'

It's funny, my heart was racing to solve these last 4 corners in time... then the solution wasn't any better. 



Yay, finally an accurate week.

*2x2 BLD:* 18.91, 18.23, 19.63 = *18.91* 
*3x3 BLD:* 39.41, 39.23, 39.45 = *39.23*
_Comment: Consistent, the second one had a very long pause._
*5x5 BLD:* 6:15.53, 8:30.07, 14:50.37 = *6:15.53*
_Comment: Second best solve ever, memo was ~2:35. On the last, I made a couple of memo mistakes, memo was barely sub-10._
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 19/27 (57:13.18) = *11 points*
_Comment: I have know idea why this went so bad.
- 5 cubes off by a 3-cycle
- 1 cube off by 2 flipped edges
- 2 cubes off by a lot_


----------



## Carson (Dec 7, 2011)

3x3x3: 23.04, 22.10, 21.02, 26.47, 27.82 = 23.87
3x3x3 One handed: 1:32.07, 1:14.60, 3:01.48, 1:27.56, 2:02.07 = 1:40.57
4x4x4: 2:05.22, 1:48.07, 2:04.41, 1:59.72, 2:04.42 = 2:02.85


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 7, 2011)

2x2x2: (4.24), (7.96), 7.22, 6.11, 6.34 = 6.56
3x3x3: 23.50, 21.36, (20.94), 23.88, (24.27) = 22.91 PB
4x4x4: 1:56.36, (1:49.66), (2:08.03), 2:01.53, 1:50.33 = 1:56.07 PB
5x5x5: 3:26.08, (3:06.22 PB), (4:17.86), 3:26.56, 3:24.22 = 3:25.62 PB
3x3x3 One Handed: 52.30, (59.27), 53.43, 55.72, (48.46) = 53.82 PB
Master Magic: (5.21), 4.47, 5.06, (3.94 PB), 4.58 = 4.70 PB


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 7, 2011)

*2x2BLD:* DNF [38.72, 12], DNF [41.41, 9], 44.89 [ 15] = *44.89*
*3x3BLD:* 1:13.55 [ 23], 1:28.43 [ 37], 1:34.18 [ 25] = *1:13.55* very good all three
*4x4BLD:* DNF [6:16.00, 3:17], 6:44.89 [ 3:22], DNF [6:04.03, 3:27] = *6:44.89* good times and at least one ok
*5x5BLD:* DNF [17:16.03, 9:50], DNF [17:24.22, 9:20], DNF [13:06.25, 7:00] = *DNF* two close and on hideous
*6x6BLD:* DNF [44:00, 24:30] = *DNF* plain bad
*7x7BLD:* DNF
Tried to do this after more than four hours of chess. It did not work well .
*Multi:* *9/10 = 8* in 56:09 [40:27] 
last memoed/first solved cube had two flipped edges. Have you heard it before. But this time I actually think it was
a mistake in analysis. This cube was rather hard. And there were plenty of cubes with twists and flips, so all in all
rather good for me. Of course it has been a little weird since Zane and Jakob started doing Multi. But I use to 
think that I compete against myself and so it must be in big bld and Multi. Funny that it is much harder to be
twice as slow as Zane in bigbld than to be four five times as slow as Feliks in speed. But very nice 5x5 Zane .
Six minutes is amazing.

*2x2:* 26.89	17.32	33.65	16.83	22.00	= *22.07*
*3x3:* 30.85	43.35	38.61	39.71	36.49	= *38.27*
*4x4:* 2:39.64	2:27.81	2:40.60	2:29.99	2:37.30	= *2:35.64*
*5x5:* 5:56.21	5:41.67	5:26.40	7:58.84	5:46.87	= *5:48.25*
*7x7:* 23:14 24:34 22:11 17:55 22.01 = *22:29* first avg5 ever, huge new single PB 
*2-4Rel:	3:39.57	OP*
*2-5Rel:	9:48.30*


----------



## AnsonL (Dec 8, 2011)

3x3: 9.41, (10.26), (8.51), 8.96, 10.02 = 9.46
3x3 OH: 14.31, 14.87, 14.32, (15.82), (14.24) = 14.50


----------



## Moops (Dec 8, 2011)

*2x2x2* - (7.08), (21.56), 13.69, 12.14, 14.42 = *13.42*
*3x3x3* - (47.39), 33.24, 34.27, 35.17, (26.41) = *34.23*
*4x4x4* - (3:01.15), 4:08.28, 4:26.44, 4:07.68, (4:29.03) = *4:14.13*
*5x5x5* - 6:41.52), 6:17.23, (5:39.10), 5:53.34, 6:11.35 = *6:08.51*
*2x2x2 BLD* - DNF, (1:47.97), (2:54.02)
*3x3x3 OH* - (1:16.30), (2:31.28), 1:37.82, 1:42.28, 1:59.46 = *1:46.52*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay* - 4:26.088
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay* - 9:41.385
*PyraMinx* - 26.590, 20.618, 29.219, 14.951, 25.203 = *24.13*


----------



## janelle (Dec 8, 2011)

*2x2x2*
(4.72), 5.29, (7.10), 5.96, 6.26
Average of 5: *5.84*

*3x3x3*
17.69, (14.95), (18.66), 17.34, 17.20
Average of 5: *17.41*


----------



## mycube (Dec 8, 2011)

2x2x2: 3.71 4.06 (3.13) (5.15) 4.56 = 4.11
3x3x3: 13.09 14.28 (13.06) 13.34 (14.33) = 13.57
4x4x4: 1:18.93 (1:21.90) (1:18.25) 1:18.81 1:19.81 = 1:19.18
5x5x5: (2:23.75) 2:21.46 2:22.90 2:18.59 (2:12.40) = 2:20.98
6x6x6: 4:03.40 3:57.44 (4:07.68) 4:01.72 (3:54.97) = 4:00.85
7x7x7: 6:57.50 (6:32.03) 6:39.88 (7:00.28) 6:58.13 = 6:51.84
3x3x3 OH: 28.90 (24.96) (30.06) 28.77 27.40 = 28.36
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:48.78
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:02.71

I don´t know but there is no big motivation to do the comp


----------



## Xishem (Dec 8, 2011)

Xishem

*2x2x2*: 5.43, 5.71, 10.15+, 5.50, 4.96 = *5.55*
*3x3x3*: 17.55, 13.23, 13.70, 18.68, 15.10 = *15.45*
*4x4x4*: 1:24.79, 1:37.81, 1:35.07, 1:26.98, 1:31.63 = *1:31.23*
*5x5x5*: 2:59.36, 2:53.50, 2:33.29, 2:26.78, 3:20.63 = *2:48.72*
*2x2x2 BLD*: DNF(51.22), 43.02, 36.96 = *36.96*
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF(2:36.29), 2:41.97, DNF(2:46.06) = *2:41.97*
Comment: Both DNFs were off by two twisted corners. I'm starting to get my consistency back.
*3x3x3 OH*: DNF, 58.48, 33.52, 30.67, 28.10 = *40.89*
*2-4 Relay*: *2:09.97*
*2-5 Relay*: *4:35.35*
Comment: PB
*Pyraminx*: 16.46, 13.40, 19.95, 18.95, 12.93 = *16.27*
Comment: PB single and Ao5.
*Square-1*: 1:17.40, 1:15.83, 2:04.72, 1:40.50, 1:41.24 = *1:33.05*
*Skewb*: 36.46, 15.73, 37.51, 28.38, 15.92 = *26.92*


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 8, 2011)

Schmidt 2011-49

2x2x2: 7.70, 7.83, (14.36), (7.16), 7.35 = *7.63*
3x3x3: 33.67, 30.18, 26.48, (38.67), (24.11) = *30.11*
4x4x4: (2:53.53[O]), 2:52.61[OP], 2:30.08[OP], (2:21.34[O]), 2:45.69[OP] = * 2:42.79*
PyraMinx: (16.09), 19.62, 18.66, 20.15, (34.46) = *19.48*
Square-1: (3:29.83), (1:25.13), 1:43.12, 2:13.07, 3:26.82 = * 2:27.67*


----------



## guusrs (Dec 8, 2011)

FMC: 28


Spoiler



scramble: F2 U2 F' L D2 L2 D' B' D2 B2 U2 L U R U2 F' R
solve: F' R B R' B2 L B' D U R D R' U' R B' L' B2 L2 U L' B2 R B R' U B2 D F (28)
pre-moves (B2 D F) 
2x2x3 + 3 pairs: F' R B R' B2 L B' D R @ D (10+3)
all but 3 corners: B' L' B2 L2 U L' B2 R B R' U (21+3)
undo pre-moves B2 D F (24)
at @ insert commutator [R' U R ; D], 4 moves cancel

pre-moves not found with NISS but one-by-one while solving


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 8, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 9.27, 6.59, 11.55, 11.96, 9.31 = *10.04*
*3x3x3:* 22.47, 21.88, 19.15, 18.83, 20.84 = *20.62*
*4x4x4:* 1:54.27 [P], 1:31.75, 1:28.46, 1:26.32 [P], 1:32.35 [OP] = *1:30.85*
*5x5x5:* 2:30.16, 2:30.85, 2:30.25, 2:28.75, 2:45.65 = *2:30.42*
*6x6x6:* 4:43.27, 4:38.42, 4:35.17 [O], 4:39.70 [OP], 6:02.55 [O] = *4:40.46*
Comment: Nice! Fifth solve had an 8-piece pop.
*7x7x7:* 6:20.84, 6:53.58, 6:43.77, 6:30.65, 7:31.55 = *6:42.67*
Comment: Again, nice! I think the first solve might be a PB, and the average might be too.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 31.96, 26.09, 28.38 = *26.09*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:35.81, DNF [1:00.97, 3E], 1:22.21 = *1:22.21*
Comment: Ugh – the second one was so frustrating – I memorized it right but cycled the wrong direction.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:02.83 [3:52], 14:19.67 [4:57], DNF [6:44.74, 3:31, 3X] = *8:02.83*
Comment: Just like on 3x3x3, I messed up my one fast solve. On that one, I memorized them correctly, but simply forgot to do them.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 14:32.05 [6:29], DNF [15:55.14, 7:39, 2E], 14:54.20 [8:36] = *14:32.05*
Comment: The first one here could have been much faster, but unfortunately I recalled the wrong set of pieces for the first location. So I did them all and then had to undo them and start over. Not a bad time considering that.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [30:48.95, 15:09, 4C 8O 4oX 2iX 8oW 10iW]
Comment: Awful result, but I suspect it's almost all due to a mistake when solving corners at the very beginning. Since 10 inner wings were off, I probably made at least one more mistake there, but that could potentially account for everything that was wrong.
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [53:48.87, 27:35, 2O 2iX]
Comment: The two obliques and two inner X centers that were off were on opposite sides of each other, and in line with each other - I suspect I performed an alg on the wrong class of pieces somewhere in there.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *DNF* [1/3, 7:47.83, 4:26]
Comment: First cube off by 3 edges, third cube off by 2 edges. Very disappointing.
*3x3x3 OH:* 44.06, 49.97, 44.69, 39.47, 49.27 = *46.01*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:55.90, 1:46.21, 1:26.28, 1:49.61, 1:35.83 = *1:43.88*
Comment: Good partially because third and fifth solves were both A perms at the end. A perms with feet are awesome!
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:13.42, 59.75, 1:10.38, 58.50, 1:06.74 = *1:05.62*
Comment: Very easy scrambles.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *28 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread. Beating irontwig and tying guusrs is a very rare, thrilling occurrence for me! (But admittedly, the PLL skip was just plain lucky, so I don't deserve much credit.)
*2-4 relay:* *2:12.41* [OP]
*2-5 relay:* *4:24.13* [O]
*Magic:* 12.40, 10.72, 9.25, 10.34, 10.03 = *10.36*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 4.50, 3.91, 4.40, 4.36, 3.43 = *4.22*
*Clock:* 3:23.41 [0:26], 19.55, 17.30, 16.55, 15.83 = *17.80*
Comment: Significant delay on the first one recalling the last image.
*MegaMinx:* 2:36.67, 2:41.45, 3:10.17, 2:49.64, 3:04.60 = *2:51.90*
Comment: No time to do a BLD solve this week.
*Pyraminx:* 1:34.94, 18.68, 18.97, 16.00, 16.15 = *17.93*
Comment: The best I’ve done so far with Oka. Maybe there is hope for me with it after all.
*Square-1:* 5:43.93 [2:59, case BF], 54.22 [P], 43.47 [P], 52.91, 38.63 = *50.20*
*Skewb:* 2:53.88, 23.80, 19.75, 15.40, 15.94 = *19.83*
Comment: Still using beginner version of Sarah’s method. With some simplification, it works pretty well even if you don’t remember most of the algorithms (because of never practicing).


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 9, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.03 (2.94) 4.78 5.47 (5.57) => 4.43

*3x3:* (13.30) 12.97 13.13 12.79 (12.26) => 12.96

*4x4:* (58.60) (50.18) 55.46 53.82 52.36 => 53.88

*3x3 OH:* 29.67 (25.38) (36.41) 29.74 26.34 => 28.58

*Pyraminx:* (7.19) 8.50 (10.42) 7.39 7.52 => 7.80

*Master Magic:* 2.39 (DNF) (2.34) 2.59 2.46 => 2.48


----------



## Kian (Dec 9, 2011)

2x2x2- 4.81, 4.28, 7.08, 5.77, 4.61
3x3x3- 14.31, 16.27, 12.18, 13.41, 14.33
4x4x4- 1:04.19, 1:04.00, 1:01.28, 58.22, 1:04.19
5x5x5- 1:50.44, 2:01.59, 2:05.40, 1:57.50, 1:44.36
3x3x3 Blindfolded- 3:58.91, 3:29.21, DNF
3x3x3 OH- 22.18, 27.81, 22.18, 24.28, 27.65
Pyraminx- 8.21, 8.86, 9.33, 13.36, 12.21
Clock- 20.31, 21.43, 16.90, 15.72, 19.28
2-4 Relay- 1:21.28
2-5 Relay- 3:31.22
FMC- DNF


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 9, 2011)

2x2x2: (5.85) - 5.32 - (4.14) - 4.40 - 5.18 = 4.97
3x3x3: 16.23 - 16.74 - (17.62) - (16.19) - 17.57 = 16.85
4x4x4: (1:09.38) - 1:06.68 - 1:05.31 - 1:05.61 - (1:01.98) = 1:05.88
5x5x5: 1:49.79 - (1:46.28) - 1:50.63 - 1:53.75 - (1:56.08) = 1:51.39
6x6x6: 3:20.44 - 3:13.44 - (3:04.04) - (3:25.41) - 3:07.13 = 3:13.67
7x7x7: 5:32.59 - 5:25.34 - 5:30.94 - (5:20.50) - (5:36.07) = 5:29.62
3x3x3OH: 29.02 - 29.53 - (30.23) - 29.11 - (28.23) = 29.22
2BLD: 53.60 - DNF - 55.20 = 53.60
3BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:31.35
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:33.09
Magic: 2.21 - 2.38 - (1.72) - (2.38) - 2.18 = 2.26
Master Magic: (3.53) - 3.49 - (3.40) - 3.49 - 3.41 = 3.46
Megaminx: (1:29.52) - 1:34.55 - (1:41.12) - 1:34.95 - 1:36.91 = 1:35.47
Pyraminx: (13.18) - 12.01 - (10.03) - 11.46 - 12.01 = 11.83
Clock: (16.98) - 20.42 - 20.71 - 16.82 - (21.95) = 19.37
Square-1: :04.16 - (1:10.15) - 1:09.25 - (50.33) - 1:02.02 = 1:05.14
Skewb: (11.69) - 10.59 - (7.35) - 8.65 - 11.22 = 10.15


----------



## RyaD (Dec 10, 2011)

2x2x2: 5.09, 5.09, (5.77), 4.61, (3.52) = *4.93*
3x3x3: (14.34), 12.09, (11.94), 12.09, 12.44 = *12.21*
4x4x4: 1:07.18, 1:04.47, 1:07.97, 1:00.22, 1:03.97 = *1:05.21*
5x5x5: (2:12.72), 2:03.27, 2:00.75, (1:54.41), 1:54,77 = *1:59.60*
6x6x6: (07:07.66), 6:39.96, 6:56.65, 6:17.00, (5:58.06) = *6:37.87*
2x2x2 BLD: DNF (22.46), 35.13, 29.44 = *29.44*
3x3x3 BLD: 1:39.06, 54.93, DNF(1:24.18) = *54.93*
4x4x4 BLD: 9:07.59, DNS, DNS = *9:07,59*
3x3x3 OH: 26.40, 26.38, (23.22), 26.65, (33.90) = *26.48*
3x3x3 WF: (1:09.53), (1:37.66), 1:16.61, 1:33.08, 1:22.22 = *1:23.97*
3x3x3 Match the Scrambles: (5:34.06), 4:03.47, 3:29.71, (2:32.80), 3:05.69 = *3:32.96*
234 Relay: *1:22.94*
2345 Relay: *3:37.11*
Clock: 18.38, (21.31), 14.83, 14.83, (11.81) = *16.01*
Pyraminx: 3.77, (5.27), 4.41, 3.93, (3.56) = *4.04*
Square-1: 1:07.11, (1:01.69), 1:07.84, 1:11.56, (1:17.77) = *1:08.84 * 

3x3x3 FMC: *37 Moves*


Spoiler



Scramble : F2 U2 F' L D2 L2 D' B' D2 B2 U2 L U R U2 F' R
Solution : R B R' B U B2 U' F D L2 F' D2 L F D' F' D2 F D' F' D' F D' R D2 R2 D' R2 D' R' F D F' D F D2 F'

2x2x2: R B R' B U B2 U' = (7)
2x2x3: F D L2 F' D2 L = (6)
F2L#3: F D' F' D2 F D' F' D' F = (9)
F2L#4: D' R D2 R2 D' R2 D' R' = (8)
LL: F D F' D F D2 F' (7)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 10, 2011)

Result: congratulations to Simon, Zane & yoinneroid 

*2x2x2*(37)

 2.59 RCTACameron
 2.63 SimonWestlund
 2.71 asiahyoo1997
 3.14 CuberMan
 3.69 cuberkid10
 3.82 cuber952
 3.94 Mcuber5
 4.11 mycube
 4.33 Yuxuibbs
 4.43 Evan Liu
 4.50 yoinneroid
 4.66 Edmund
 4.72 jla
 4.93 RyaD
 4.97 MaeLSTRoM
 4.98 ManasijV
 5.06 Kian
 5.09 Alcuber
 5.55 Xishem
 5.67 Krag
 5.75 Zane_C
 5.84 janelle
 6.56 bryson azzopard
 6.67 marcobelotti
 6.76 Czery
 7.33 aronpm
 7.63 Schmidt
 8.64 Yttrium
 8.88 Selkie
 8.99 mitzi97
 10.04 Mike Hughey
 10.74 MichaelErskine
 12.25 KatzeL
 13.35 vlarsen
 13.42 Moops
 19.82 ljackstar
 22.07 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(40)

 8.48 asiahyoo1997
 9.46 AnsonL
 9.88 SimonWestlund
 10.76 yoinneroid
 11.07 ManasijV
 11.86 amostay2004
 12.08 CuberMan
 12.21 RyaD
 12.96 Evan Liu
 13.57 mycube
 13.62 Mcuber5
 13.71 aronpm
 14.02 Kian
 14.13 Zane_C
 14.25 cuberkid10
 15.45 Xishem
 16.85 MaeLSTRoM
 17.09 Yuxuibbs
 17.41 janelle
 17.72 jla
 17.98 Yttrium
 18.31 JianhanC
 18.50 Edmund
 19.52 Krag
 19.62 marcobelotti
 19.69 Czery
 20.11 Selkie
 20.62 Mike Hughey
 21.97 KatzeL
 22.91 bryson azzopard
 23.87 Carson
 26.64 Divineskulls
 27.18 Alcuber
 29.60 MichaelErskine
 30.11 Schmidt
 32.84 vlarsen
 34.23 Moops
 38.27 MatsBergsten
 38.41 SamKennedy
 49.98 ljackstar
*4x4x4*(29)

 40.07 yoinneroid
 41.69 asiahyoo1997
 42.78 SimonWestlund
 53.88 Evan Liu
 56.39 amostay2004
 1:03.16 Kian
 1:03.21 cuberkid10
 1:03.29 Zane_C
 1:05.21 RyaD
 1:05.87 MaeLSTRoM
 1:05.89 ManasijV
 1:18.53 Mcuber5
 1:19.18 mycube
 1:26.38 Selkie
 1:26.42 marcobelotti
 1:27.92 aronpm
 1:30.61 Yttrium
 1:30.85 Mike Hughey
 1:31.23 Xishem
 1:36.24 jla
 1:42.36 vlarsen
 1:46.90 Krag
 1:56.07 bryson azzopard
 2:02.85 Carson
 2:04.22 MichaelErskine
 2:06.31 Czery
 2:35.64 MatsBergsten
 2:42.79 Schmidt
 4:14.13 Moops
*5x5x5*(22)

 1:14.51 asiahyoo1997
 1:24.58 SimonWestlund
 1:29.86 yoinneroid
 1:51.39 MaeLSTRoM
 1:56.51 Kian
 1:59.48 RyaD
 2:00.40 JianhanC
 2:19.68 Zane_C
 2:20.98 mycube
 2:30.42 Mike Hughey
 2:48.72 Xishem
 2:48.72 Yttrium
 2:56.29 Selkie
 3:05.16 Divineskulls
 3:08.96 ManasijV
 3:25.62 bryson azzopard
 4:05.20 MichaelErskine
 4:15.51 jla
 4:15.93 vlarsen
 5:48.25 MatsBergsten
 6:07.31 Moops
 DNF aronpm
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:45.85 SimonWestlund
 3:13.67 MaeLSTRoM
 4:00.85 mycube
 4:21.56 JianhanC
 4:40.46 Mike Hughey
 4:51.60 okayama
 5:07.38 Mcuber5
 5:41.11 Selkie
 6:37.87 RyaD
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:32.72 SimonWestlund
 5:29.62 MaeLSTRoM
 5:57.61 JianhanC
 6:42.67 Mike Hughey
 6:51.84 mycube
 7:59.03 Mcuber5
10:47.97 Selkie
22:28.68 MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(26)

 14.50 AnsonL
 19.26 asiahyoo1997
 19.72 yoinneroid
 19.88 SimonWestlund
 21.62 CuberMan
 24.36 ManasijV
 24.70 Kian
 26.48 RyaD
 26.84 Mcuber5
 27.95 Zane_C
 28.36 mycube
 28.58 Evan Liu
 29.22 MaeLSTRoM
 29.35 aronpm
 40.89 Xishem
 42.09 Edmund
 42.52 Yttrium
 43.02 Selkie
 46.01 Mike Hughey
 47.14 marcobelotti
 53.82 bryson azzopard
 53.85 Czery
 59.95 MichaelErskine
 1:04.18 Alcuber
 1:40.57 Carson
 1:46.52 Moops
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:15.97 Mcuber5
 1:23.97 RyaD
 1:43.88 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(18)

 7.85 SimonWestlund
 13.33 aronpm
 14.37 CuberMan
 15.80 Mcuber5
 16.64 marcobelotti
 18.23 Zane_C
 26.09 Mike Hughey
 29.44 RyaD
 31.97 Yttrium
 36.96 Xishem
 39.62 yoinneroid
 44.89 MatsBergsten
 53.60 MaeLSTRoM
 58.49 jla
 1:01.67 Krag
 1:39.79 vlarsen
 1:45.67 Selkie
 DNF Moops
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 30.08 aronpm
 39.23 Zane_C
 50.49 SimonWestlund
 54.93 RyaD
 1:06.56 Mcuber5
 1:13.55 MatsBergsten
 1:20.95 ManasijV
 1:22.21 Mike Hughey
 1:31.02 marcobelotti
 1:38.35 cuber952
 2:40.63 Yttrium
 2:41.97 Xishem
 3:16.79 Krag
 3:29.21 Kian
 3:40.68 yoinneroid
 8:02.01 Selkie
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 5:32.55 SimonWestlund
 6:44.89 MatsBergsten
 8:02.83 Mike Hughey
 9:07.59 RyaD
17:11.89 yoinneroid
 DNF Mcuber5
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 6:15.53 Zane_C
14:32.05 Mike Hughey
14:40.11 SimonWestlund
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF yoinneroid
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

19/27 (57:13)  Zane_C
9/10 (41:16)  SimonWestlund
9/10 (56:09)  MatsBergsten
4/5 (24:15)  Mcuber5
2/2 ( 6:11)  ManasijV
3/5 (33:08)  marcobelotti
1/2 (10:31)  yoinneroid
1/3 ( 7:47)  Mike Hughey
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 1:05.62 Mike Hughey
 1:18.68 Zane_C
 1:24.92 Mcuber5
 1:54.81 vlarsen
 2:57.27 Selkie
 3:32.96 RyaD
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 59.68 yoinneroid
 1:00.91 SimonWestlund
 1:21.28 Kian
 1:22.94 RyaD
 1:24.07 Zane_C
 1:27.35 ManasijV
 1:31.35 MaeLSTRoM
 1:38.44 Mcuber5
 1:48.78 mycube
 1:52.59 Yttrium
 2:03.92 jla
 2:04.81 Selkie
 2:09.97 Xishem
 2:12.41 Mike Hughey
 2:12.92 Czery
 2:16.30 Krag
 2:33.12 vlarsen
 2:59.72 MichaelErskine
 3:39.57 MatsBergsten
 4:26.08 Moops
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(17)

 2:30.36 yoinneroid
 2:41.58 SimonWestlund
 3:31.22 Kian
 3:33.09 MaeLSTRoM
 3:37.11 RyaD
 3:38.16 Zane_C
 4:02.71 mycube
 4:24.13 Mike Hughey
 4:32.95 ManasijV
 4:35.35 Xishem
 4:49.32 Selkie
 5:25.36 Yttrium
 7:10.42 vlarsen
 8:42.54 MichaelErskine
 9:03.30 jla
 9:41.38 Moops
 9:48.30 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(8)

 1.05 mitzi97
 1.17 Divineskulls
 1.37 Yuxuibbs
 2.24 Czery
 2.26 MaeLSTRoM
 2.29 Selkie
 5.05 ljackstar
 10.36 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(9)

 2.48 Evan Liu
 3.18 SimonWestlund
 3.31 mitzi97
 3.46 MaeLSTRoM
 4.22 Mike Hughey
 4.49 Divineskulls
 4.70 bryson azzopard
 5.31 Selkie
 6.33 Czery
*Skewb*(5)

 10.15 MaeLSTRoM
 19.83 Mike Hughey
 22.68 Krag
 26.92 Xishem
 35.14 Mcuber5
*Clock*(12)

 9.08 SimonWestlund
 12.41 yoinneroid
 12.76 aronpm
 13.80 Mcuber5
 14.61 Selkie
 16.01 RyaD
 16.75 Zane_C
 17.80 Mike Hughey
 18.83 Kian
 19.37 MaeLSTRoM
 19.85 Yttrium
 21.66 MichaelErskine
*Pyraminx*(22)

 4.04 RyaD
 5.47 SimonWestlund
 6.27 asiahyoo1997
 6.92 Mcuber5
 7.69 CuberMan
 7.80 Evan Liu
 8.20 yoinneroid
 8.52 Alcuber
 10.13 Kian
 11.70 aronpm
 11.74 Zane_C
 11.83 MaeLSTRoM
 13.16 jla
 15.15 Krag
 15.26 Czery
 16.27 Xishem
 17.93 Mike Hughey
 19.48 Schmidt
 23.36 Selkie
 24.13 Moops
 29.39 MichaelErskine
 45.23 ljackstar
*Megaminx*(11)

 49.92 SimonWestlund
 1:24.93 marcobelotti
 1:28.57 JianhanC
 1:35.47 MaeLSTRoM
 1:50.65 Mcuber5
 2:12.31 yoinneroid
 2:29.19 jla
 2:50.96 Czery
 2:51.90 Mike Hughey
 3:55.54 Selkie
 4:43.22 MichaelErskine
*Square-1*(14)

 20.46 SimonWestlund
 38.66 Mcuber5
 39.78 yoinneroid
 47.61 Czery
 48.67 aronpm
 50.20 Mike Hughey
 1:00.38 jla
 1:05.47 MaeLSTRoM
 1:08.84 RyaD
 1:11.99 Selkie
 1:28.55 Zane_C
 1:33.05 Xishem
 1:33.61 MichaelErskine
 2:27.67 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

27 SimonWestlund
28 guusrs
28 Mike Hughey
29 irontwig
33 okayama
37 RyaD
38 Zane_C
41 Krag
47 yoinneroid
48 jla
DNF  Kian

*Contest results*

429 SimonWestlund
319 Zane_C
314 yoinneroid
289 Mike Hughey
287 RyaD
276 Mcuber5
253 MaeLSTRoM
209 Kian
190 asiahyoo1997
180 ManasijV
178 mycube
170 Selkie
170 aronpm
160 Xishem
146 jla
144 MatsBergsten
143 Evan Liu
138 CuberMan
133 Yttrium
126 marcobelotti
105 Krag
99 Czery
91 cuberkid10
81 JianhanC
76 MichaelErskine
72 AnsonL
68 bryson azzopard
67 amostay2004
64 Yuxuibbs
64 Edmund
63 vlarsen
57 Alcuber
47 cuber952
46 Moops
43 janelle
40 Schmidt
39 RCTACameron
39 Divineskulls
29 Carson
27 mitzi97
27 okayama
22 KatzeL
20 guusrs
18 irontwig
14 ljackstar
5 SamKennedy


----------



## okayama (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry for my late submission...

*6x6x6*: (5:04.12), (4:29.89), 4:56.87, 4:55.19, 4:42.73 = 4:51.60
DP, NP, NP, OP, PP

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 33 HTM 


Spoiler



Scramble: F2 U2 F' L D2 L2 D' B' D2 B2 U2 L U R U2 F' R
Solution: B2 F' D R D2 L' U' L' U2 B' U B U2 F U' B' U F' U2 B2 L' D' L' B' L D L' B' L F L' B L

Pre-scramble: B L' D' L' B' L D F

F2L minus 1 slot: B2 F' D R D2 L' U' L'
More square: U2 B' U B
All but 3 corners: U2 F U' B' U F' U2 B
Correction: B L' D' L' B' L D F
Corner 3-cycle: F' L' B' L F L' B L

Need a whole hour


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 11, 2011)

okayama said:


> Sorry for my late submission...



No problem, done .


----------



## Parkerthecube (Dec 12, 2011)

Magic: 0.92, 1.03, 0.90, 1.08, DNF=0.98


----------

